# Upland Hunting Bibs



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I am looking at buying some bibs to use pheasant hunting. I know the Filsons are great but they are also very expensive. Does anyone have any experience withthe "Stonewall" line of hunting clothes from Cabelas?

Thanks


----------



## MChase (Feb 28, 2005)

Check out Wick Outdoors if you are interested in a pair of nylon bibs.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

The only thing I don't like about the stonewall bibs are tha fact that they always feel wet do to the oil whereas the filson bibs are a lot more durable and don't feel nearly as uncomfortable. If you want a good nylon bib check out the Walls upland bib it is about fifty bucks and is made of a heavy weight canvas similar to a carhartt or walls jacket with a durable nylon facing.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I ended up getting a pair of the Filson bibs with zippers on e-bay for 50% of Filson's price.


----------

